# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đến xứ Huế ngắm hoa ngô đồng - Du lịch Huế

## nguyetnt

Ngô đồng- được ví như một trong những loài "kỳ hoa dị thảo", đặc biệt quý hiếm. Ở Việt Nam, hoa ngô đồng chỉ có ở Huế. Loài hoa này vừa được Trung tâm bảo tồn di tích cố đô quyết định nhân giống bảo tồn.


Hoa Ngô đồng trong Đại Nội 

Ngô đồng Huế
Ông Phan Thanh Hải, giám đốc trung tâm bảo tồn, cho biết "Ngô đồng nằm trong hệ thống cây trồng trong các di tích Huế, đây vốn là các loài “kỳ hoa dị thảo” do các miền dâng tiến triều đình."

Trong số các loài “kỳ hoa dị thảo” được nhân giống, Ngô đồng là cây hoa được ưu tiên đặc biệt vì là loại còn lại gần như duy nhất tại Huế (ở Việt Nam), chủ yếu ở trong Kinh thành Huế và các lăng tẩm vua Nguyễn.

Hoa Ngô đồng đã từng được vua ưu ái cho trồng ở sau lưng Điện Cần Chánh trong Hoàng thành để tôn lên cảnh quan đẹp cho chốn cung vua. Cây Ngô Đồng còn được vua khắc ghi nhớ tại Nhơn đỉnh thuộc Cửu đỉnh trước Thế Miếu – là 1 trong 54 loài thực vật tiêu biểu của Việt Nam.

Theo cố nhà nghiên cứu Nguyễn Hữu Đính tại Huế, “Cây Ngô đồng đẹp và thanh cao… lúc cuối đông, sang xuân, khi cây Ngô đồng trút hết lá để nở hoa, thì thật là một cảnh kỳ quan. Tuồng như cây Ngô đồng quanh năm không hề để ý trang sức, dành hết thì giờ cho việc sửa soạn và hoàn chỉnh thời kỳ ra hoa. Bông hoa Ngô đồng thật kỳ diệu. Qua lớp sương mù mỏng nhẹ của ngày sau Tết, những chùm hoa nhỏ kết lại, màu hoa cà, mới nhìn tưởng như một đám mây, màu tím nhạt… Hoa đẹp như vậy mà cây Ngô đồng rất được ít trồng, làm cho ta có ý nghĩ vua chúa dành riêng cho họ”.

Loài Ngô đồng ở Huế có điểm nổi bật là hoa đực tạo thành chùm hoa hơi khác, toàn bộ trục hoa tự và đài hoa đều được phủ đầy lông màu hồng tím. Do vậy khi hoa nở rộ, cả cây nhuộm một màu hồng tím gần giống hoa Anh đào, trông rất đẹp.


Ở sân sau điện Cần Chánh
Mùa hoa ngô đồng từ tháng 2 đến tháng 5 âm lịch. Cả một tấm màn hoa, sắc hồng phấn chen lẫn tím phớt nhạt nhìn giống đuôi chim phượng hoàng nhảy múa khoe sắc kiều diễm. Chiêm ngưỡng hoa ngô đồng hay nhất chính là lúc nắng ấm. Cây đung đưa trong nắng và gió như hình ảnh cung nữ thời cung đình vàng son đang trình diễn những điệu múa duyên dáng cho vua xem.

Thật nhiều cảm hứng, cảm nhận, sự thích thú đối với những ai đã từng gặp loài hoa này một lần để rồi bỗng sinh …tương tư vì hoa quá đẹp, quyến rũ, mỏng manh nhưng cao sang đài các. Có lẽ xin mời bạn đến Huế đầu xuân vào tháng 2 âm lịch và vào Hoàng thành Huế để thấy rõ điều đó.



Cây Ngô đồng bên công viên Tứ Tượng, sát Ủy ban nhân dân TP Huế


Cây Ngô đồng bên bờ Bắc sông Hương cạnh cầu Phú Xuân


Thân Ngô đồng thẳng tắp 

Ở Kinh thành Huế, bên cạnh 2 nhà Tả Vu - Hữu Vu 






Tỏa bóng cùng đền đài
 





Màu hoa tuyệt đẹp 



 *Nguồn: sotaydulich.com*
*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem**Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue** Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------


## nguyetnt

Cận cảnh hoa Ngô đồng


Những khung cảnh rực rỡ của hoa Ngô đồng nở
chỉ có thể chiêm ngưỡng từ tháng 2 đến tháng 5 âm lịch mỗi năm

----------


## Amp21

muốn đến thăm Huế mộng mơ tóa  :love struck: 
Làm luôn chuyến Hội An luôn

----------


## lunas2

đẹp quá, Huế mộng Huế mơ

----------


## loplipop

Chưa được chiêm ngưỡng hoa này  :cuoi1:

----------


## Hunterist

Đi Huế nhiều lần ma ren mình ko chú ý hoa này nhỉ,tiết thật

----------


## dung89

Bạn trên chộp được cận cảnh hoa đẹp quá

----------

